# Non-vinyl mattress cover?



## Lynnseedoil (Aug 18, 2005)

I am searching for a mattress cover that's not vinyl. I don't want vinyl because of the smell, the lack of breathability and the crunchy noise it'll make (I'm a light sleeper). I found a fabric, non-vinyl one at Zeller's (like Canadian Target) but it's treated with Teflon. I'm not really excited about myself and my new baby sleeping on teflon either!

I'd love some suggestions. What do you use in your home and where did you buy it? I've heard of people using wool... are they actually waterproof or just "resistant"? Also, do you use any kind of waterproof pillow covers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

This site might be helpful.

http://www.natlallergy.com/allergy/p...Encasings.html

The one we have is more like a paper type fabric? It crunches, but it is under the matress pad so it is not too bad noise wise. Got it at Target. we don't have pillow covers. I did have them at one time but I didn't like them.


----------



## Lynnseedoil (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. On first glance, it seems like they're geared towards dust mites and allergies rather than wetness. I'll have to go back and read that more carefully.

Anyone else have suggestions for me?


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

My mattress and pillow covers are for dust mites and allergies. Got them from allergybuyer.com. All cotton, very nice, breathable and quiet. On top of the mattress I have a wool cover, I already had it, accidently shrunk it once but that prob. made it more watterproof. On top of that I have a puddle pad, crib size. My DD is 2.3 years old, and yes there have been leaks, including a biggie with no diaper on (don`t ask) an it never went through to the mattress.
So, I think the puddle pads work.
BTW you can make your own with an old wool blanket, aka army blanket. Wash in hot and put it in the dryer to shrink it.
HTH<
Kathryn


----------



## Lynnseedoil (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks, Kath. I like the wool blanket idea. I think it'll work well for our needs with a new baby when combined with a few layers of receiving blankets.

My SIL has a 2 year old and I don't think the wool blanket idea will work for their needs, though. They have a single bed pushed up against a Queen with pillows stuffed in the "crack". Of course, when there is an accident, it tends to be right on the pillows. I was also hoping to hear about some commercially available options for her since they need to cover pillows as well and my SIL is also hesitant to use vinyl or teflon.

Anyone else??


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

We have a Land's End waterproof mattress pad. It's silent and comfortable, but I don't know what the waterproof barrier is made of. A big drawback for me is that is is very difficult to wash. I nearly ruined my washing machine (and got grease marks on the pad) by trying to do it at home, and the laundraumat that I took it to said it took all day to dry (on tumble, as per manuf. directions) and that they'd charge $40 next time. Now we rinse the wet spot under the shower nozzle, but it's a pain in the butt. I love the felted wool blanket idea.

My sister does layers. Mattress pad, sheet, barrier, then another sheet.


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

I found something on a hospital supply website (sorry can't remember the name) for rubber backed flannel bedpads that are washable and dryable and they work well. They do feel a bit chilly though if right under the sheet so I put either a nice thick beach towel over top of it or a cotton blanket to give it warmth. I suppose wool over top of it would work great too so you have the warmth of the wool and the waterproofness of the rubber under that. I actually prefer the wool but have only found the wool to be water-resistant, not waterproof.


----------



## mamasol (Dec 20, 2005)

You might try PUL which is a material used by a lot of the cloth diapering moms. It's typically a poly laminated with a urethane backing and is thin, soft, and very waterproof. Depending on your needs a yard or two flat might work. It's also easy to sew, or you might be able to find a WAHM to stitch up a mattress cover.


----------



## ColKathMom (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought a waterproof mattress cover at Target for DS' twin bed... just like a normal matress cover, no extra noise, just wash and dry, etc. I haven't had any problems with it. I am planning to buy another one and cut the elastic section off and use it sideways under our cover on the king in our room. Not very natural, but just a thought!

I would give you the name brand, etc., but I cut the tag off (don't arrest me







)

AMy


----------



## Lynnseedoil (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you for the replies!
Lynn


----------



## Niffer (Feb 9, 2004)

All of our beds are covered with non-vinyl, waterproof mattress protectors from Bed, Bath & Beyond.

They have a layer of polyurethane, PUL. It is much safer than vinyl with the plus that it doesn't crinkle. We've had no issues washing and drying them in our home machines. They are in a blue bag at the store.

When you start looking into mattresses, it's unbelievable what chemicals are in them. In fact, if you want to go completely chemical-free, you have to get a doctor's prescription. Otherwise, the government mandates a fire-retardant applied to all mattresses. In the future my family may move to natural rubber latex beds.

hth
Jennifer


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I love our's from BedBathBeyond. As a pp said, the one in the blue bag. It was around $60 for a king and it doesn't make a sound and isn't as hot as other pads. It does fine in our home washer and I just hang it over a drying rack outside to airdry. I put one of those waterproof flannel pads (twin size) under where dd sleeps so I don't have to wash the mattress pad everytime there is an accident.


----------

